# [SOLVED] Remove partial HP Update popup



## madameduchatele (Sep 2, 2007)

This is my 1st attempt at this, not sure this is correct forum. My HP Pavilion dv8327 screen shows a partially displayed "HP UPdate" popup that no amount of finagling will make disappear. Since it's incomplete, it doesn't show a place to select "yes or no" (or "#@%&! Yourself")-no right-click at all, left-click only moves it around. It returns upon rebooting. Please help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Remove partial HP Update popup*

If you want to STOP the HP updates (pop up) try this:
Run msconfig, go to Startup and look for HP Auto Update. Uncheck it. 
Also see ADD/REMOVE, you can uninstall HP Updates there too.
Click apply and reboot.


----------



## PseudoGeek (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Remove partial HP Update popup*

MSConfig didn't work for me but Add/Remove in Control Panel did. Thanks, TF, for the solution.


----------

